
The Mysterious Downfall of the Neandertals - robg
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-mysterious-downfall&print=true
======
mgenzel
Batle of neandertals vs modern humans shows how at the times of great
upheavals even small advantages can spell difference between survival and
success.

